# LET"S SEE THOSE POLYMER/NITROLON LIGHTS!



## flashlight chronic (Nov 3, 2015)

Or any plastic/rubberized/hybrid lights. Here's mine to start.


----------



## magellan (Nov 4, 2015)

Very impressive lineup!

Great idea for a new thread.

I think this marbled resin host from TnC qualifies. I put a quad from Vinh in it:


----------



## magellan (Nov 4, 2015)

I see no one's posted anything yet, but I'm ferreting out my old plastic lights and will post something soon, like some Pelican lights from the 80s and 90s. Remember those?


----------



## magellan (Nov 4, 2015)

Here's some of my Peli light collection. Nitrolon is a specific plastic polymer (with Teflon if I remember right); the Peli lights are another sort of plastic though, but as I figured they'd be okay I thought I'd post them here:





.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice lights magellan! I like that acrylic pearl light from Tnc. Any light that's made of some sort of plastic, acrylic, delrin, or even rubber coated like the streamlights would qualify.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## magellan (Nov 6, 2015)

Oooh, cool photo and lights.


----------



## write2dgray (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: LET&quot;S SEE THOSE POLYMER/NITROLON LIGHTS!*

What model are the little ones Mr.Freeze?


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Nov 7, 2015)

*Re: LET&quot;S SEE THOSE POLYMER/NITROLON LIGHTS!*

That are G2Z truncated down to 1cell. ;-) Nice huh?


----------



## write2dgray (Nov 7, 2015)

I like. Is this mod posted somewhere?


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes, somewhere...
Made by 2putto1 sold at ebay, but i'm not sure about where to find the thread!


----------



## flashlight chronic (Nov 7, 2015)

Those G1's look awesome:twothumbs


----------



## nbp (Nov 7, 2015)

Great shorties, super cool!


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## magellan (Nov 8, 2015)

And the longies are nice too!


----------



## flashlight chronic (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey guys, i forgot about my Fenix MC11. I keep this in my car and forgot that it's a polymer/plastic type light.


----------



## magellan (Nov 9, 2015)

A few more of my polymer lights. These are all incans, most with aluminum bodies and rubberized grips and rubberized or plasticized heads. The two Mossy Oaks are aluminum with a nylon and rubber strap, so maybe they still qualify .
.



.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 9, 2015)

^^ an oldie Ever-Active plastic deal I just refurbished.



^^ a rubber sleeve Scorpion HL 600 and a G2 with an aftermarket head.




^^ and my Sure Fire's in general.


----------



## magellan (Nov 9, 2015)

How about if they turn on with a rubber side switch or rear clicky? 

My collection of Chinese cheapo's:
.



.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Nov 22, 2015)

Surefire Helmet light w/ Molle vest clip


----------



## LV426 (Dec 1, 2015)

2 daily users and an emergency backup. 

(Sorry for the crappy mobile photo.)


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 3, 2015)

Used this pic in an A vs B thread recently




L to R:
-Streamlight Polytac 275 lumen with Elzetta lanyard ring and a 5 for $2 lanyard.
-Sure Fire G2x Pro with tail cap drilled for 5 for $2 lanyard and said lanyard.
-SureFire G2 with Elzetta lanyard ring, Olympus camera lanyard clone, SolarForce tac head and Malkoff M61NL

All powered by Battery Stations.


----------



## magellan (Dec 3, 2015)

Very cool.

What's a battery station?


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 3, 2015)

^^ it's a CR123 that comes in Malkoffs and Elzettas.

Same battery as Sure Fire, and Streamlight, all made by Panasonic. All for about the same price. 

But to me there's a certain cool factor with the blue n white battery. Like being one of the gang or something...




Nah, actually I'm using up the Battery Stations first before I crack into my hoard of Panasonics.


----------



## magellan (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks! You learn something every day here.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 19, 2016)

My little Pentagon "MOLLY"








Never have found out what Streamlight called this swivel head number.




Brinkmann MaxFire








Streamlight "MOLLY" called Sidewinder Rescue




Molly family photo.


----------

